
UbUntu: Intellectual property rights policy - based2
http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy
======
cm3
Assuming they didn't have such rules in place and those weren't advertised and
enforced from day one, I feel like it's unfair and a little too late.
Ultimately, it has the potential to do more harm than good. That said, I
understand why Canonical would like to control what's allowed to carry the
Ubuntu label.

